# BBC Proms 2017



## Vaneyes

TBA Thursday April 20, 2017.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/articles/jKYZbhZLG2pT00DMm7b8RX/bbc-proms-2017-launching-soon


----------



## Pugg

Our dear Vaneyes , reliable as ever for good news .:cheers:


----------



## gHeadphone

Looking forward to some great concerts when im over in London.

In Ireland the next season has just been announced, https://issuu.com/nationalconcerthall/docs/ics-17-18

Some great concerts there Trifonov, Simon Rattle even Maxim Vengerov.


----------



## Guest

Now launched...

https://www.bbc.co.uk/proms


----------



## Vaneyes

My considerations would be (which include Mahler 1, 4, 6, 10, Bruckner 9, Shostakovich 11)...

Prom 13 w. Rana/BBC SO/A. Davis
Prom 20 w. Hough/BBC PO/Wigglesworth
Prom 23 w. OAE/Christie et al
Prom 26 w. Frang/Power/DKB/P. Jarvi
Prom 36 w. BBC SSO/Dausgaard
Prom 41 w. A. Shankar/Britten Sinf./Kamensek
Prom 45 w. BBC SO/Oramo et al
Prom 51 w. Perianes/BBC SO/Oramo
Prom 54 w. Kavakos/La Scala/Chailly
Prom 64 w. ACO/Gatti
Prom 66 w. Reiss/ACO/Gatti
Prom 69 w. Mutter/Pittsburgh SO/Honeck
Prom 71 w. Ibragimova/LPO/Jurowski
Prom 72 w. VPO/Harding


----------



## gHeadphone

Ah too much goodness. I need to sleep on it and make my lists tomorrow!


----------



## Pugg

MacLeod said:


> Now launched...
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/proms


Nina Stemme on the last night .......


----------



## Judith

Just hope they show more on TV than they did last year, especially since I found out my favourite is performing!!


----------



## Bix

Judith said:


> Just hope they show more on TV than they did last year, especially since I found out my favourite is performing!!


Who be your favourite?


----------



## Judith

Bix said:


> Who be your favourite?


Most people on this site know I have a crush on Joshua Bell! Found out he's on the proms this year and hope they show him on TV!!


----------



## Vaneyes

Judith said:


> Most people on this site know I have a crush on Joshua Bell! Found out he's on the proms this year and hope they show him on TV!!


TV schedule:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/articles/1WlmXYLGsch49MpyfHDFwBp/tv-schedule


----------



## Judith

Vaneyes said:


> TV schedule:
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/articles/1WlmXYLGsch49MpyfHDFwBp/tv-schedule


Thank you for that! Looking through, I don't think they're showing Joshua but the rest looks quite good!


----------



## Becca

Judith said:


> Thank you for that! Looking through, I don't think they're showing Joshua but the rest looks quite good!


Have you watched the series Mozart in the Jungle? It streams from Amazon Prime and has now done 3 seasons. Joshua Bell has a few cameo appearances in it. As does Emanuel Ax, Gustavo Dudamel, Alan Gilbert, Lang Lang, Placido Domingo ... and probably a few others who I am forgetting.


----------



## Judith

Becca said:


> Have you watched the series Mozart in the Jungle? It streams from Amazon Prime and has now done 3 seasons. Joshua Bell has a few cameo appearances in it. As does Emanuel Ax, Gustavo Dudamel, Alan Gilbert, Lang Lang, Placido Domingo ... and probably a few others who I am forgetting.


Seen bits of it with Joshua but not got Amazon Prime unfortunately! I do have a good swoon on You Tube lol!


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> TV schedule:
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/articles/1WlmXYLGsch49MpyfHDFwBp/tv-schedule


Good selection in my humble opinion.


----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> {Re TV schedule} Good selection in my humble opinion.


Tame, I'd say. A quick glance tells me no Mahler, Bruckner, Shostakovich.


----------



## Guest

Mahler and Shostakovich are there.


----------



## Vaneyes

MacLeod said:


> Mahler and Shostakovich are there.


Re TV broadcasts, where?

https://www.bbc.co.uk/events/rd4wrz/by/date/2017


----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


> Re TV broadcasts, where?
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/events/rd4wrz/by/date/2017


Sorry...I was reading the thread backwards and didn't realise we'd moved on to the T.V.


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> Tame, I'd say. A quick glance tells me no Mahler, Bruckner, Shostakovich.


Perhaps it has something to do with copyrights by the conductors , to name one thing.
For me it's a joy to see the concerts, as we do have BBC extra channels.


----------



## techniquest

> TV schedule:
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/arti...Bp/tv-schedule


IMVHO this is the worst TV schedule I've ever seen. There are only 5 programs I'm even vaguely interested in watching and, for the first time ever, I'm not going to bother with the First Night.


----------



## Pugg

Tonight Igor Levit plays Beethoven 3th concerto, it's on BBC 3 .


----------



## gHeadphone

Pugg said:


> Tonight Igor Levit plays Beethoven 3th concerto, it's on BBC 3 .


Im definitely looking forward to Igor Levit and then for something totally different a little John Adams (something to annoy the wife but ill enjoy it!)


----------



## techniquest

First night: well the Beethoven was good though rather theatrical, but the Adams is no first night piece and seemed to be just another excuse for the BBC to get all youth-centric. I watched it on BBC4 and had some sound break-up during the loudest parts of the Adams work, did anyone else experience this?


----------



## Guest

techniquest said:


> First night: well the Beethoven was good though rather theatrical, but the Adams is no first night piece and seemed to be just another excuse for the BBC to get all youth-centric. I watched it on BBC4 and had some sound break-up during the loudest parts of the Adams work, did anyone else experience this?


I had the same sound problem. I enjoyed the Adams, though it might have come over better in the hall.


----------



## distantprommer

Two Proms today.

First on; mid afternoon UK time, morning US time.
Prom 3: Bernard Haitink conducts Mozart and Schumann

The Chamber Orchestra of Europe and Bernard Haitink are joined by soloist Isabelle Faust for Mozart’s graceful Violin Concerto No. 3. It is framed by two symphonies from Mozart and Schumann, which each represent a defiant, optimistic challenge.

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart- Symphony No 38 in D major 'Prague', K 504
Violin Concerto No 3 in G major, K 216
Robert Schumann- Symphony No 2 in C major

Isabelle Faust, violin
Chamber Orchestra of Europe - Bernard Haitink


----------



## Pugg

BBC 4 is transmitting a concerto : Barenboim with Elgar and Harrison Birtwistle


----------



## distantprommer

Next on at 19.45 UK (14.45 EDT) Prom 4: Daniel Barenboim and Staatskapelle Berlin

Sir Harrison Birtwistle- Deep Time (BBC co-commission with the Staatskapelle Berlin: UK premiere)
Edward Elgar- Symphony No 2 in E flat major

Staatskapelle Berlin - Daniel Barenboim

Daniel Barenboim and the Staatskapelle Berlin bring the generous scope of their interpretation of Elgar's Second Symphony to their second concert of the season, celebrating a work whose modernity and astonishing textural effects startle even now.
Dedicated to the memory of Peter Maxwell Davies, who died last year, Sir Harrison Birtwistle's Deep Time continues his career-long fascination with time and its manipulation in a sweeping new orchestral work that swaps the relentless tick-tock of the everyday for something more powerful and more alien.


----------



## Judith

What a wonderful finish to tonight's proms. After the Elgar symphony no 2 which I enjoyed, amazing performance of Nimrod Variations and Pomp & Circumstance.

Liked Harrison Birtwistles "Deep Time". Thought it had a Bartok feel to it!

Pity about transmission breaking down in middle of first movement!


----------



## Vaneyes

Proms tips.

http://www.bbc.com/news/entertainment-arts-40595953


----------



## elgar's ghost

Judith said:


> What a wonderful finish to tonight's proms. After the Elgar symphony no 2 which I enjoyed, amazing performance of Nimrod Variations and Pomp & Circumstance.
> 
> Liked Harrison Birtwistles "Deep Time". Thought it had a Bartok feel to it!
> 
> Pity about transmission breaking down in middle of first movement!


Good to see Harry looking in what seems to be fine health as well.


----------



## distantprommer

I was unable to post about yesterday's Prom as I was travelling.

Now, back in Playa.

Prom 6: Nicola Benedetti plays Shostakovich’s Violin Concerto No. 1

Dmitri Shostakovich- October
Violin Concerto No. 1 in A minor
Jean Sibelius- Symphony No 2 in D major

Nicola Benedetti, violin

BBC National Orchestra of Wales - Thomas Søndergård

Violinist Nicola Benedetti joins Thomas Søndergård and the BBC National Orchestra of Wales as they continue their exploration of music by Shostakovich and Sibelius. Here they pair the latter's stirring Second Symphony – adopted as a potent symbol of nationalism and resistance by the people of Finland – with Shostakovich’s symphonic poem October, a work whose subversive musical message sees the composer at his most pointedly political.
Shostakovich dedicated his First Violin Concerto to the celebrated violinist David Oistrakh, who praised its solo part as ‘Shakespearean’, and the concerto’s demonic Scherzo gives its soloist plenty of opportunity for virtuosity.


----------



## distantprommer

Prom 7 

Star cellist Alisa Weilerstein is soloist for the UK premiere of Pascal Dusapin’s nature-inspired concerto Outscape – a work written for her – while her brother, rising young star Joshua Weilerstein, conducts.

Jean‐Féry Rebel- Les élémens – Le cahos
Pascal Dusapin- Outscape (BBC co-commission with the Casa da Música Foundation (Porto), Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Opéra de Paris and Stuttgart Opera): UK premiere

Hector Berlioz- Symphonie fantastique

Alisa Weilerstein, cello

BBC Symphony Orchestra - Joshua Weilerstein

Visions of chaos give way to a diabolical scene in a musical thrill-ride that takes us from creation itself to the wild dances of a Witches' Sabbath. Jean-Féry Rebel's suite The Elements is one of Baroque music's most unusual works, opening with a vivid portrait of Chaos. The same audacity surfaces a century later in Berlioz’s quasi-autobiographical Symphonie fantastique, whose large orchestral forces and colourful textures make it a perfect fit for the Royal Albert Hall.


----------



## Pugg

21 July, Prom 8: Celebrating John Williams (BBC Four, 20:00-22:00)
THis should be a cracker for the film score fans.


----------



## Guest

Thanks for the BBC previews DP - it would be even better to find out what folks thought of the concert. I thought the Sibelius 7th was a bit bloodless, but I did enjoy the Shostakovich 10...until I nodded off! I've not caught up with the second night with the BBC NOW.


----------



## distantprommer

Prom 8: Celebrating John Williams

John Williams
Raider's March from 'Raiders of the Lost Ark'
Overture to 'Goodbye, Mr. Chips'
Main Theme from 'Jaws'
March from 'Superman'
Suite for Cello and Orchestra from Memoirs of a Geisha: No. 1 Sayuri's Theme
The Tale of Viktor Navorski from 'The Terminal'
Dartmoor, 1912 from 'War Horse'
'Harry Potter and the Philosopher’s Stone' - Hedwig's Theme
A Child’s Tale: Suite from the BFG
Flying Theme from 'E.T. the Extra-Terrestrial'
Suite from J.F.K., 1st mvt: Theme from J.F.K
Prayer for Peace from 'Munich'
Dry Your Tears, Afrika from 'Amistad'
Devil's Dance from 'The Witches of Eastwick'
Escapades (No. 3) for Alto Saxophone and Orchestra from 'Catch me if you Can'
March of the Resistance from 'Star Wars: The Force Awakens'(
Rey's Theme from 'Star Wars: The Force Awakens'(
Main Title from 'Star Wars: A New Hope'(

Katie Derham, presenter
  Jamal Aliyev, cello  
Annelien Van Wau, clarinet
  Jess Gillam, presenter  
Haringey Vox Choir, children's choir  
Choir of Music Centre London, children's choir  
BBC Concert Orchestra - Keith Lockhart

Winner of five Academy Awards, 22 Grammy Awards and seven BAFTAs, John Williams is among the greatest of film composers. His scores for Star Wars, Harry Potter, E.T. The Extra-Terrestrial and the Indiana Jones films have made him a household name.
The BBC Proms celebrates his extraordinary achievements in a concert to mark Williams's 85th birthday. Keith Lockhart – a long-time colleague of Williams at the Boston Pops Orchestra – conducts the BBC Concert Orchestra in an evening featuring excerpts from the composer's best-loved scores, as well as some lesser-known gems.


----------



## distantprommer

Prom 9: Beethoven –*Fidelio

Beethoven’s only opera is a passionate musical protest against political oppression that premiered in the wake of the French Revolution. Stuart Skelton stars as the imprisoned Florestan, with soprano Ricarda Merbeth as Leonore. Juanjo Mena conducts.

Ludwig van Beethoven- Fidelio (concert performance; sung in German)

Stuart Skelton, Florestan
Ricarda Merbeth, Leonore
James Creswell, Rocco
Louise Alde, Marzelline
Benjamin Hulett, Jaquino
Detlef Roth, Don Pizarro
David Soar, Don Fernando

Orfeón Donostiarra

BBC Philharmonic - Juanjo Mena


----------



## distantprommer

The first of two Proms today;
Proms at ... [email protected], Hull

The BBC Proms travels out of London, to Hull – UK City of Culture 2017 – for a site-specific performance of music inspired by water, centring on Handel’s Water Music suites, first performed 300 years ago at a river party for George I on the Thames.
Pioneering early music expert Nicholas McGegan directs the Royal Northern Sinfonia at [email protected] – Hull’s outdoor amphitheatre – in a programme featuring everything from storms and shipwrecks to calm seas and seductive sirens.

Georg Philipp Telemann- Water Music – overture
Frederick Delius- Summer Night on the River
George Frideric Handel- Water Music – Suite No. 3 in G major
Grace Evangeline Mason- RIVER (BBC commission: first concert performance)
Felix Mendelssohn- Calm Sea and Prosperous Voyage
Jean‐Philippe Rameau- Naïs – overture
Grace Williams- Sea Sketches – High Wind
Sea Sketches – Calm Sea in Summer
George Frideric Handel- Water Music – Suite No. 2 in D Major

Royal Northern Sinfonia- Nicholas McGegan


----------



## Judith

distantprommer said:


> Two Proms today.
> 
> First on; mid afternoon UK time, morning US time.
> Prom 3: Bernard Haitink conducts Mozart and Schumann
> 
> The Chamber Orchestra of Europe and Bernard Haitink are joined by soloist Isabelle Faust for Mozart's graceful Violin Concerto No. 3. It is framed by two symphonies from Mozart and Schumann, which each represent a defiant, optimistic challenge.
> 
> Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart- Symphony No 38 in D major 'Prague', K 504
> Violin Concerto No 3 in G major, K 216
> Robert Schumann- Symphony No 2 in C major
> 
> Isabelle Faust, violin
> Chamber Orchestra of Europe - Bernard Haitink


The second one on TV tomorrow evening. Will be watching!


----------



## distantprommer

The second of today's Proms; 

Prom 10: Aurora Orchestra – Beethoven’s ‘Eroica’

No symphony pulses more vigorously with the rhythms of political protest than Beethoven's 'Eroica', whose defiant opening chords mark the arrival of the Romantic symphony. In their novel introduction, BBC Radio 3's Tom Service and conductor Nicholas Collon dismantle and reassemble this groundbreaking work, with the help of live excerpts, before the Aurora Orchestra gets under the skin of the work by performing the complete symphony from memory.
The concert also includes Richard Strauss's 1945 Metamorphosen. Scored for 23 solo strings, this ecstatic, elegiac work closes with an 'Eroica' quotation that mourns the devastation brought about by another, even darker, political regime.

Ludwig van Beethoven- Symphony No. 3 with live excerpts 
(Tom Service and Nicholas Collon introduce Beethoven's Symphony No. 3, with live excerpts)
Richard Strauss- Metamorphosen
Ludwig van Beethoven- Symphony No 3 in E flat major 'Eroica'

Tom Service, presenter 
Aurora Orchestra - Nicholas Collon


----------



## distantprommer

Judith said:


> The second one on TV tomorrow evening. Will be watching!


I wish we could do that here, but BBC does not allow it. Only BBC Radio is available online. BBC TV is blacked out outside of the UK.


----------



## Larkenfield

BBC Proms 2017: Outstanding performances by Daniel Barenboim and Staatskapelle Berlin of the UK premiere of Birtwistle's Deep Time, followed by Elgar's Second Symphony, plus an encore from Elgar's Enigma Variations of Nimrod... Simply tremendous.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b08xywch

Can be heard in the US.


----------



## Pugg

distantprommer said:


> I wish we could do that here, but BBC does not allow it. Only BBC Radio is available online. BBC TV is blacked out outside of the UK.


Not in my country it isn't, we have got BBC 3 and 4 television


----------



## gHeadphone

Off to the Proms tomorrow, can't wait!! Anybody else going tomorrow evening?


----------



## distantprommer

Pugg said:


> Not in my country it isn't, we have got BBC 3 and 4 television


I know you can receive BBC Television (BBC 1, 2 and 4) through cable in the Netherlands, but are you able to watch the Proms on demand online through the iPlayer? I believe that it is only possible in the UK. But maybe it is possible in some EU countries.


----------



## distantprommer

gHeadphone said:


> Off to the Proms tomorrow, can't wait!! Anybody else going tomorrow evening?


Today was one of the very few days I will have skipped a Prom. It was Prom 11 and repeated as Prom 12, The Ten Pieces Prom.

Tomorrow however, Prom 13 is drawing my full attention. I truly wish I could be there. It is a recreation of a Prom given by Sir Malcolm Sargent more than 50 years ago. It is a concert I was physically present at in the RAH so many years ago.

I had long planned to go, but circumstances dictated a delay in traveling to England.


----------



## distantprommer

Prom 13 today.

To mark the 50th anniversary of the death of Malcolm Sargent, chief conductor of the Proms from 1947 until his death in 1967, Sir Andrew Davis recreates Sargent's 500th Prom from 1966, highlighting his work as a champion of English music.

This is a special one for me. I should have been in London for this, but my travel plans went awry a few weeks ago. So, like most of us, I shall have to listen online. I was in the audience at the Prom, more than 50 years ago, being celebrated today. This brings forth deep memories as well as being an emotional event for me.









The National Anthem (arr. Wood)
Hector Berlioz- Overture 'Le carnaval romain'
Robert Schumann- Piano Concerto in A minor
Edward Elgar- Overture 'Cockaigne (In London Town)'
William Walton- Façade, Suite No. 1
. - Façade Suite No. 2 - Popular Song
Gustav Holst- The Perfect Fool
Frederick Delius- On Hearing the First Cuckoo in Spring
Benjamin Britten- The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra

Beatrice Rana, piano

BBC Symphony Orchestra - Sir Andrew Davis


----------



## David Phillips

Judith said:


> What a wonderful finish to tonight's proms. After the Elgar symphony no 2 which I enjoyed, amazing performance of Nimrod Variations and Pomp & Circumstance.
> 
> Liked Harrison Birtwistles "Deep Time". Thought it had a Bartok feel to it!
> 
> Pity about transmission breaking down in middle of first movement!


I just caught up with a recording of this concert: yes, the breakdown was a disaster and almost ruined a fine performance of the Symphony. The Elgar encores were a delight and I also enjoyed Barenboim's speech which made a plea for less isolation and more education in the world. A not-so-veiled attack on Brexit methought.


----------



## distantprommer

Prom 14 today.

Ralph Vaughan Williams- Symphony No. 9 in E minor
Gustav Holst- The Planets

BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra- John Wilson

Proms favourite John Wilson – who returns later this season with his John Wilson Orchestra (Proms 34 & 35) – tonight makes his first appearance at the Proms as the BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra’s new Associate Guest Conductor.
Here he swaps Hollywood and Broadway classics for another of his personal passions: the great British symphonic classics. Holst’s galactic suite conjures up the epic scope of a movie blockbuster in luminous music of infinite vistas, while Vaughan Williams’s enigmatic final symphony also revels in an augmented sound-world: it’s a piece Wilson sees as a suitably radical


----------



## distantprommer

Prom 16 today: Pictures at an Exhibition in an Imaginary Museum

Franz Liszt- Hamlet
Julian Anderson- The Imaginary Museum (World permiere) 
....(BBC co-commission with the Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra and Sydney Symphony Orchestra)
Franz Liszt- From the Cradle to the Grave
Modest Mussorgsky- Pictures at an Exhibition (orch Maurice Ravel)

Steven Osborne, piano
BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra - Ilan Volkov

In his 13 symphonic poems Liszt transformed the concert overture into something urgently new. The BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra and its Principal Guest Conductor Ilan Volkov here perform two of the last in the series – the mercurial Hamlet, a study of Shakespeare’s tragic hero, and From the Cradle to the Grave, one of Liszt’s most experimental works.
They sit alongside Mussorgsky’s much-loved Pictures at an Exhibition and the world premiere of a new piano concerto by Julian Anderson, which offers a tour around ‘an imaginary museum’ of contrasting worlds and sensations.


----------



## distantprommer

Prom 17: Tchaikovsky’s Pathétique

Mark Simpson- The Immortal (London premiere)
Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky- Symphony No 6 in B minor, 'Pathétique'

Christopher Purves, baritone

London Voices
Crouch End Festival Chorus

BBC Philharmonic - Juanjo Mena

Life and death collide in a concert that explores what lie beyond the limits of human existence. In his passionate Sixth Symphony, which the composer described as 'the best thing I ever composed or shall compose', Tchaikovsky reimagined what the symphony could be, daring to face death with uncertainty.
The BBC Philharmonic’s Composer in Association and a former BBC Young Musician winner and BBC Radio 3 New Generation Artist, Mark Simpson, also looks to the afterlife in his critically acclaimed oratorio The Immortal. Inspired by Victorian seances, he conjures up eerie visions of a world beyond.


----------



## distantprommer

Prom 18: Sirens and Scheherazade

Erich Wolfgang Korngold- The Sea Hawk – overture
Anders Hillborg- Sirens(UK premiere)
Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov- Scheherazade

Hannah Holgersson, soprano
Ida Falk Winland, soprano

BBC Symphony Chorus	
BBC Symphony Orchestra- James Gaffigan

Rimsky-Korsakov's Scheherazade tells magical tales from the Thousand and One Nights in music suffused with oriental colour and seafaring drama.
Swashbuckling battles are played out on the high seas in Korngold’s stirring score to the 1940 film The Sea Hawk, while danger also lurks in the waters of Anders Hillborg’s Sirens, inspired by the mythical seductresses of Homer’s Odyssey.


----------



## Star

David Phillips said:


> I just caught up with a recording of this concert: yes, the breakdown was a disaster and almost ruined a fine performance of the Symphony. The Elgar encores were a delight and I also enjoyed Barenboim's speech which made a plea for less isolation and more education in the world. A not-so-veiled attack on Brexit methought.


Too me Barenboim's speech was totally inappropriate, whether you agreed with him or not. The man must have an almighty opinion of himself if he thinks we want to hear his waffle. His job is to make the music speak, which he did. Pity he didn't leave it at that!


----------



## distantprommer

Two Proms today. 

Prom 19 was entitled The Relaxed Prom. I skipped this one as the starting time here in Playa was at 6 am and it did not interest me enough to get me out of bed that early.

Prom 20 however is a major one for me. The calling card: Brahms 1st piano concerto.

Johannes Brahms- Piano Concerto No 1 in D minor	
David Sawer- The Greatest Happiness Principle
Joseph Haydn- Symphony No. 99 in E flat major(25 mins)

Stephen Hough, piano 
BBC Philharmonic - Mark Wigglesworth

Though booed at its premiere in 1859, Brahms's First Piano Concerto has gone on to become one of the most-beloved of piano concertos. A giant of a piece with an emotional scope to match, it is at its most tender in the slow movement – a ‘gentle portrait’ of Clara Schumann.
Tempering this intensity is Haydn’s graceful Symphony No. 99 and David Sawer’s The Greatest Happiness Principle, with its dancing, rhythmically charged textures. Inspired by Jeremy Bentham’s Utopian philosophies, it is performed tonight as part of the PRS for Music Foundation’s Resonate scheme, promoting British music of the past 25 years, in partnership with the Association of British Orchestras and BBC Radio 3.


----------



## distantprommer

Prom 21:

Sir James MacMillan- A European Requiem (European premiere)
Ludwig van Beethoven- Symphony No 9 in D minor, 'Choral'

Erin Wall, soprano
Sonia Prina, mezzo-soprano
Iestyn Davies, counter-tenor
Simon O'Neill, tenor
Jacques Imbrailo, baritone
Alexander Vinogradov, bass

CBSO Chorus
BBC National Chorus of Wales
BBC National Orchestra of Wales - Xian Zhang


----------



## Fat Bob

distantprommer said:


> Prom 21:
> 
> Sir James MacMillan- A European Requiem (European premiere)
> Ludwig van Beethoven- Symphony No 9 in D minor, 'Choral'
> 
> Erin Wall, soprano
> Sonia Prina, mezzo-soprano
> Iestyn Davies, counter-tenor
> Simon O'Neill, tenor
> Jacques Imbrailo, baritone
> Alexander Vinogradov, bass
> 
> CBSO Chorus
> BBC National Chorus of Wales
> BBC National Orchestra of Wales - Xian Zhang


Watching the BBC4 broadcast of this at the moment. I don't often get a lot of pleasure from contemporary music, but I really rather enjoyed the MacMillan Requiem. Now for Beethoven!


----------



## distantprommer

The first of two Proms today;

Proms at ... Cadogan Hall, PCM 3: From the Kalevala to Kaustinen: Finnish Folk and Baroque Music


----------



## distantprommer

The second of today's Proms.

Prom 22: Monteverdi's Vespers

Claudio Monteverdi- Vespers of 1610

Giuseppina Bridelli, soprano
Eva Zaïcik, mezzo-soprano
Emiliano Gonzalez‐Toro, tenor
Magnus Staveland, tenor
Virgile Ancely, bass
Renaud Bres, bass
Geoffroy Buffière, bass 

Ensemble Pygmalion - Raphaël Pichon









Before there was Bach's Mass in B minor or Beethoven's Missa solemnis there was Monteverdi's Vespers, a choral masterpiece of unprecedented musical scope and audacious beauty. The work's textural extremes, multiple choirs and sonic effects are brought to life in a performance marking the 450th anniversary of the composer's birth.
Award-winning French Baroque ensemble Pygmalion makes its Proms debut under its director Raphaël Pichon, together with an exciting line-up of young soloists.


----------



## distantprommer

Prom 23: Handel - Israel in Egypt

George Frideric Handel- Israel in Egypt (original 1739 version)

Zoë Brookshaw, soprano
Rowan Pierce, soprano
Christopher Lowrey, counter-tenor
Jeremy Budd, tenor
Dingle Yandell, bass-baritone
Callum Thorpe, bass

The Choir of the Age of Enlightenment
Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment - William Christie

Filled with frogs, locusts, hailstones and rivers of blood, Israel in Egypt is one of Handel's most extravagantly dramatic oratorios. Placing the chorus in the spotlight, Handel uses the collective voices to tell the story of an entire people, demanding greater virtuosity than ever before in some thrilling choral writing.
William Christie conducts the period ensemble the Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment, joined by the group’s own choir, in the launch of a series of Handel oratorios to be performed over the coming seasons at the Proms.


----------



## distantprommer

Two Proms today.
First up;
Prom 24: Esa-Pekka Salonen conducts John Adams

The celebrations of John Adams's 70th birthday continue with his Naive and Sentimental Music, conducted by its dedicatee, Esa-Pekka Salonen. A symphony in all but name, the work glows with multi-layered textures.
From meditative Minimalism to intricate counterpoint in Stravinsky’s Canonic Variations on ‘Vom Himmel hoch, da komm’ ich her' – a colourful ‘recomposition’ of Bach’s own chorale variations on the Lutheran hymn.
Rising French mezzo-soprano Marianne Crebassa is the soloist in Ravel’s heady song-cycle Shéhérazade, an exotic musical fantasy of distant lands and forbidden love.

Johann Sebastian Bach- Canonic Variations on 'Vom Himmel hoch, da komm, ich her', BWV 769 (arr. Stravinsky)
John Adams- Naive and Sentimental Music

Marianne Crebassa, mezzo-soprano

Philharmonia Voices

Philharmonia Orchestra - Esa‐Pekka Salonen


----------



## distantprommer

The second of today's Proms:
Prom 25: Sir John Eliot Gardiner and the Monteverdi Choir

Heinrich Schütz
- Nun lob, mein Seel, den Herren, SWV 41
- Nicht uns, Herr, sondern deinem Namen, SWV 43
- Danket dem Herren, denn er ist freundlich, SWV 45
Johann Sebastian Bach
- Cantata No. 79, 'Gott der Herr ist Sonn und Schild'
- Cantata No. 80, 'Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott'

Monteverdi Choir
English Baroque Soloists - Sir John Eliot Gardiner

In 2000 Sir John Eliot Gardiner, the Monteverdi Choir and the English Baroque Soloists performed all of Bach’s surviving church cantatas in an unprecedented year-long musical pilgrimage. They return to these astonishing musical statements of faith, continuing our series of concerts marking the 500th anniversary of the Protestant Reformation.
Hear two of Bach’s Lutheran cantatas – including Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott, itself composed for a Reformation-anniversary celebration – alongside psalm-settings by his German musical forebear Heinrich Schütz, alive with dance rhythms and vivid instrumental textures.


----------



## distantprommer

Prom 26: Mozart and Brahms

Erkki-Sven Tüür- Flamma(UK premiere)
Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart- Sinfonia concertante in E flat major, K 364
Johannes Brahms- Symphony No 2 in D major

Vilde Frang, violin
Lawrence Power, viola

The Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen - Paavo Järvi

The Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen and its Artistic Director Paavo Järvi return to the Proms, joined by British violist Lawrence Power and Norwegian violinist Vilde Frang for Mozart’s genial Sinfonia concertante. Sitting somewhere between a concerto and a symphony, it’s a perfect showcase for the virtuosity of this ensemble and its sunny good humour offers a striking contrast to Erkki-Sven Tüür’s arresting Flamma – a vivid musical portrait of fire as both purifying force and agent of destruction.
Smoke clears and sunshine returns in Brahms’s optimistic Second Symphony, with its free-flowing melodies and irrepressible closing dance.

Reposted due to missing info.


----------



## distantprommer

Prom 27: Ella and Dizzy: A Centenary Tribute

Celebrate the centenary of jazz legends Ella Fitzgerald and Dizzy Gillespie. Grammy Award-winning vocalist Dianne Reeves and trumpeter James Morrison perform their greatest hits, from the Great American Songbook to Gillespie’s bebop beats.

Dianne Reeves, singer

James Morrison, trumpet

James Morrison Trio

BBC Concert Orchestra - John Mauceri

Described by The New York Times as 'the most admired jazz diva since the heyday of Sarah Vaughan, Ella Fitzgerald and Billie Holiday', Dianne Reeves is joined by virtuoso trumpeter James Morrison to pay a double tribute to Ella Fitzgerald and Dizzy Gillespie in the centenary year of their births.
Conducted by Broadway musical and Hollywood movie-score legend John Mauceri, the celebrations contrast the Great American Songbook, which played a key role in Fitzgerald’s live and recording career, with the bebop and Afro-Latin sounds in which Gillespie excelled.


----------



## distantprommer

Prom 28: National Youth Orchestra of Great Britain

Some of the UK's finest young musical talent, directed by composer and conductor Thomas Adès, in a bold programme of works that push the orchestra to its technical and sonic limits.
Adès's own Polaris, subtitled 'A Voyage for Orchestra', takes inspiration from the North Star, conjuring a vast interstellar landscape that unfolds from a simple piano theme into a massive sonic spiral.
Francisco Coll’s Mural, tonight receiving its London premiere, is another richly textured, large-scale work – a ‘grotesque symphony, in which Dionysus meets Apollo’. The concert’s climax is Stravinsky’s ballet score The Rite of Spring, whose frenzied rhythms and provocative harmonies prompted a legendary riot at its Paris premiere.

Francisco Coll- Mural (London premiere)
Thomas Adès- Polaris
Igor Stravinsky- The Rite of Spring

National Youth Orchestra of Great Britain - Thomas Adès


----------



## distantprommer

Opera at the Proms tonight.

Prom 29: Mussorgsky – Khovanshchina

Shot through with noble melodies, Mussorgsky's 'national music drama' weaves a darkly tangled political web in which Russia herself is the casualty. Caught between reformists and continuity, the nation struggles to find peace, and the conflict leads only to death in the opera’s shattering climax.
Semyon Bychkov conducts the BBC Symphony Orchestra and an international cast, including mezzo-soprano Elena Maximova as the enigmatic Marfa.

Programme
Modest Mussorgsky
Khovanshchina (orch. Dmitry Shostakovich)
(concert performance; sung in Russian)

Ante Jerkunica, Ivan Khovansky
Christopher Ventris, Andrey Khovansky
Vsevolod Grivnov, Golitsin
Elena Maximova, Marfa
Ain Anger, Dosifey
George Gagnidze, Shaklovity
Jennifer Rhys-Davies, Susanna
Norbert Ernst, Scribe
Anush Hovhannisyan, Emma
Colin Judson, Kuzka

Schola Cantorum of The Cardinal Vaughan Memorial School
Tiffin Boys’ Choir
BBC Singers
Slovak Philharmonic Choir

BBC Symphony Orchestra - Semyon Bychkov


----------



## techniquest

distantprommer said:


> Prom 28: National Youth Orchestra of Great Britain
> 
> Some of the UK's finest young musical talent, directed by composer and conductor Thomas Adès, in a bold programme of works that push the orchestra to its technical and sonic limits.
> Adès's own Polaris, subtitled 'A Voyage for Orchestra', takes inspiration from the North Star, conjuring a vast interstellar landscape that unfolds from a simple piano theme into a massive sonic spiral.
> Francisco Coll's Mural, tonight receiving its London premiere, is another richly textured, large-scale work - a 'grotesque symphony, in which Dionysus meets Apollo'. The concert's climax is Stravinsky's ballet score The Rite of Spring, whose frenzied rhythms and provocative harmonies prompted a legendary riot at its Paris premiere.
> 
> Francisco Coll- Mural (London premiere)
> Thomas Adès- Polaris
> Igor Stravinsky- The Rite of Spring
> 
> National Youth Orchestra of Great Britain - Thomas Adès


I thought the NYOGB were definitely underwhelming (watching the Prom on BBC4). The start of the Rite of Spring was unsteady, though the second half of part one was excellent; and there were some silly errors in part 2. To be honest, who'd know whether the Coll and Ades pieces were played well or not? They probably were, and I'd guess that most of the rehearsal time was spent on those two pieces.
I always look forward to the NYOGB Prom; it's guaranteed to be televised by the BBC (because it's children), and usually they have a superb program played incredibly well (anyone remember the Lutslawski Concerto for Orchestra in 2014, or the Respighi 'Roman Festivals' in 2009?), but this year - in the words of the youth of today..."Meh".


----------



## Pugg

distantprommer said:


> Prom 27: Ella and Dizzy: A Centenary Tribute
> 
> Celebrate the centenary of jazz legends Ella Fitzgerald and Dizzy Gillespie. Grammy Award-winning vocalist Dianne Reeves and trumpeter James Morrison perform their greatest hits, from the Great American Songbook to Gillespie's bebop beats.
> 
> Dianne Reeves, singer
> 
> James Morrison, trumpet
> 
> James Morrison Trio
> 
> BBC Concert Orchestra - John Mauceri
> 
> Described by The New York Times as 'the most admired jazz diva since the heyday of Sarah Vaughan, Ella Fitzgerald and Billie Holiday', Dianne Reeves is joined by virtuoso trumpeter James Morrison to pay a double tribute to Ella Fitzgerald and Dizzy Gillespie in the centenary year of their births.
> Conducted by Broadway musical and Hollywood movie-score legend John Mauceri, the celebrations contrast the Great American Songbook, which played a key role in Fitzgerald's live and recording career, with the bebop and Afro-Latin sounds in which Gillespie excelled.


This one was really fun to watch, glad I recorded it.


----------



## distantprommer

The first of two Proms today, on now:
Proms at ... Cadogan Hall, PCM 04

Johann Adolf Hasse- Adagio and Fugue in G minor
Giovanni Benedetto Platti- Cello Concerto in D major
Antonio Vivaldi- Cello Concerto in A minor, RV 419
Georg Philipp Telemann- Divertimento in B flat major
Luigi Boccherini- Cello Concerto in D major, G479

Edgar Moreau, cello

Il Pomo d’Oro - Maxim Emelyanyche

Still in his early twenties, French cellist Edgar Moreau is already making his mark with the exuberant virtuosity of his playing. Here he joins the Baroque ensemble Il Pomo d’Oro for a programme focusing on 18th-century concertos.


----------



## distantprommer

techniquest said:


> I thought the NYOGB were definitely underwhelming (watching the Prom on BBC4). The start of the Rite of Spring was unsteady, though the second half of part one was excellent; and there were some silly errors in part 2. To be honest, who'd know whether the Coll and Ades pieces were played well or not? They probably were, and I'd guess that most of the rehearsal time was spent on those two pieces.
> I always look forward to the NYOGB Prom; it's guaranteed to be televised by the BBC (because it's children), and usually they have a superb program played incredibly well (anyone remember the Lutslawski Concerto for Orchestra in 2014, or the Respighi 'Roman Festivals' in 2009?), but this year - in the words of the youth of today..."Meh".


Part of the problem I think was Thomas Adés, who was conducting.


----------



## distantprommer

The second of today's Proms.
*Prom 30: Walton - Belshazzar's Feast*

Ludwig van Beethoven- Symphony No 1 in C major
Sergei Prokofiev- Seven, They Are Seven
William Walton- Belshazzar's Feast

David Butt Philip, tenor
James Rutherford, baritone

National Youth Choir of Great Britain
Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra - Kirill Karabits

A concert of musical legends and fairy tale. Based on an ancient Mesopotamin text, Prokofiev's 1917 mini-cantata Seven, They Are Seven is a disquieting work that conjures both the fantasies and the realities of the Russian Revolution.
Divine wrath crashes down upon Mesopotamia in Walton's choral spectacular Belshazzar's Feast - whose premiere in 1931 was conducted by Malcolm Sargent, later chief conductor of the Proms - while morality gets altogether more ambiguous in Strauss's richly scored fairy-tale allegory Die Frau ohne Schatten ('The Woman Without a Shadow').


----------



## distantprommer

Prom 31: Berlioz – The Damnation of Faust

Sir John Eliot Gardiner returns to the Proms with The Damnation of Faust, continuing his multi-season Berlioz series. Part opera, part cantata, this ‘dramatic legend’ is an epic retelling of the Faust story that captures the extremes of man’s ambition and folly in music by turns exquisite and grotesque.

Hector Berlioz- The Damnation of Faust

American tenor Michael Spyres returns to the Proms in the title-role, with Swedish mezzo-soprano Ann Hallenberg as the innocent victim, Marguerite.

Michael Spyres, Faust
Ann Hallenberg, Marguerite
Laurent Naouri, Méphistophélès
Ashley Riches, Brander

Trinity Boys Choir
Monteverdi Choir
National Youth Choir of Scotland

Orchestre Révolutionnaire et Romantique - Sir John Eliot Gardiner


----------



## distantprommer

Prom 32: Four centuries of British Music

Ryan Wigglesworth joins the BBC National Orchestra and Chorus of Wales for a programme that spans four centuries, from Purcell's dramatic choral motet Jehova, quam multi sunt hostes mei, to the world premiere of Brian Elias's Cello Concerto, whose intricate, spiral structure creates a dream-like musical narrative.
The concert opens with Britten's most overtly political work - an impassioned musical stand against fascism that anticipates the composer's War Requiem; and reaches its culmination with Elgar's 'Enigma' Variations, which includes the much-loved 'Nimrod'.

Benjamin Britten- Ballad of Heroes
Brian Elias- Cello Concerto (BBC commission: world premiere)
Henry Purcell- Jehova, quam multi sunt hostes mei, arr. Elgar
Edward Elgar- Enigma Variations

Leonard Elschenbroich, cello
Toby Spence, tenor
Henry Waddington, bass

BBC National Chorus of Wales
BBC National Orchestra of Wales - Ryan Wigglesworth

Note:
Natalie Clein is unwell and had to withdraw from this Prom.
Natalie Clein says: _'Brian Elias' piece has been in my heart, mind and fingers for almost two years and I am devastated to have to withdraw from this wonderful Prom. But the piece will speak and sing beyond its dedicatee and I will truly be in the hall in spirit with Leonard, Brian, Ryan and the BBC National Orchestra of Wales, and all who hear its first (but not last!) outing!'_


----------



## distantprommer

Prom 33: Sibelius, Grieg, Schumann and Hindemith

Norwegian soprano Lise Davidsen makes her Proms debut in excerpts from Grieg’s Peer Gynt and Sibelius’s tone-poem Luonnotar. The sophisticated orchestral textures and sensuous melodies of the latter couldn’t be further from the rough-hewn folk music of the composer’s buoyant Karelia Suite.

Edvard Grieg- Peer Gynt - excerpts
Jean Sibelius
- Karelia Suite
- Luonnotar
Robert Schumann- Cello Concerto in A minor
Paul Hindemith- Symphony 'Mathis der Maler'

Lise Davidsen, soprano
Alban Gerhardt, cello

BBC Philharmonic - John Storgårds

Linked to his opera about historical events at the time of the Protestant Reformation, Hindemith’s Mathis der Maler was denounced by the Nazi regime as ‘degenerate’. Alban Gerhardt is the soloist for Schumann’s Cello Concerto, which rejects overt solo virtuosity in favour of a dialogue between cello and orchestra.


----------



## skateartguy

distantprommer said:


> Norwegian soprano Lise Davidsen makes her Proms debut in excerpts from Grieg's Peer Gynt and Sibelius's tone-poem Luonnotar. The sophisticated orchestral textures and sensuous melodies of the latter couldn't be further from the rough-hewn folk music of the composer's buoyant Karelia Suite.


She was amazing. Totally love her voice.


----------



## Bix

I was singing in this one.


----------



## Bix

distantprommer said:


> Prom 32: Four centuries of British Music
> 
> Ryan Wigglesworth joins the BBC National Orchestra and Chorus of Wales for a programme that spans four centuries, from Purcell's dramatic choral motet Jehova, quam multi sunt hostes mei, to the world premiere of Brian Elias's Cello Concerto, whose intricate, spiral structure creates a dream-like musical narrative.
> The concert opens with Britten's most overtly political work - an impassioned musical stand against fascism that anticipates the composer's War Requiem; and reaches its culmination with Elgar's 'Enigma' Variations, which includes the much-loved 'Nimrod'.
> 
> Benjamin Britten- Ballad of Heroes
> Brian Elias- Cello Concerto (BBC commission: world premiere)
> Henry Purcell- Jehova, quam multi sunt hostes mei, arr. Elgar
> Edward Elgar- Enigma Variations
> 
> Leonard Elschenbroich, cello
> Toby Spence, tenor
> Henry Waddington, bass
> 
> BBC National Chorus of Wales
> BBC National Orchestra of Wales - Ryan Wigglesworth
> 
> Note:
> Natalie Clein is unwell and had to withdraw from this Prom.
> Natalie Clein says: _'Brian Elias' piece has been in my heart, mind and fingers for almost two years and I am devastated to have to withdraw from this wonderful Prom. But the piece will speak and sing beyond its dedicatee and I will truly be in the hall in spirit with Leonard, Brian, Ryan and the BBC National Orchestra of Wales, and all who hear its first (but not last!) outing!'_


I was singing in this one


----------



## distantprommer

I was without internet from mid day yesterday until late this morning, So there are two Proms missed that I may need to catch up with at a later date. 
Coming up now.....

Prom 36: Schubert and Mahler, two symphonies that were left unfinished.

Franz Schubert- Symphony No 8 in B minor 'Unfinished'
Gustav Mahler- Symphony No 10 in F sharp minor (performing version by Deryck Cooke)

BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra - Thomas Dausgaard

How do you solve a problem like an unfinished symphony? In his first Proms appearance as Chief Conductor of the BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra, Thomas Dausgaard offers two contrasting answers. Although Schubert started work on his Eighth Symphony nearly six years before his death, he never completed it and the two existing movements of this lyrical, proto-Romantic work are mostly performed without a scherzo or finale.

Mahler’s final symphony grapples with darkness and doubt in music of rare anguish and intensity. It is presented tonight in the performing version by Deryck Cooke, which allows us to hear the work complete, in all its knotty, generous invention.


----------



## Pugg

https://www.bbc.co.uk/events/ebfmbp
I liked this one very much.


----------



## distantprommer

Two all Rachmaninov Proms today.

Now up, Prom 37: Rachmaninov - Piano Concerto No 3 & Symphony No 2

Prom prize-winning pianist Alexander Gavrylyuk makes his Proms debut in the composer's demanding Third Piano Concerto (continuing our cycle of the composer's complete piano concertos), while the BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra steps into the spotlight for the mercurial Second Symphony, with its hauntingly beautiful Adagio and impassioned finale.

*Sergei Rachmaninov- 
- - Piano Concerto No 3 in D minor
- - Symphony No 2 in E minor*

Alexander Gavrylyuk, piano

Latvian Radio Choir

BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra - Thomas Dausgaard

The Latvian Radio Choir complements each work with Russian Orthodox chant, illuminating these blazing orchestral works with the hypnotic sound-world that seeped into Rachmaninov's works (including, possibly, the opening 'Russian Hymn' theme of the Third Concerto). These chants also formed the basis of Rachmaninov's glorious All-Night Vigil (Vespers), which follows in this evening's Late Night Prom.


----------



## DavidA

distantprommer said:


> Two all Rachmaninov Proms today.
> 
> Now up, Prom 37: Rachmaninov - Piano Concerto No 3 & Symphony No 2
> 
> Prom prize-winning pianist Alexander Gavrylyuk makes his Proms debut in the composer's demanding Third Piano Concerto (continuing our cycle of the composer's complete piano concertos), while the BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra steps into the spotlight for the mercurial Second Symphony, with its hauntingly beautiful Adagio and impassioned finale.
> 
> *Sergei Rachmaninov-
> - - Piano Concerto No 3 in D minor
> - - Symphony No 2 in E minor*
> 
> Alexander Gavrylyuk, piano
> 
> Latvian Radio Choir
> 
> BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra - Thomas Dausgaard
> 
> The Latvian Radio Choir complements each work with Russian Orthodox chant, illuminating these blazing orchestral works with the hypnotic sound-world that seeped into Rachmaninov's works (including, possibly, the opening 'Russian Hymn' theme of the Third Concerto). These chants also formed the basis of Rachmaninov's glorious All-Night Vigil (Vespers), which follows in this evening's Late Night Prom.


Can't wait! But may have to as athletics world championships on and my wife doesn't care for Rach


----------



## distantprommer

Pugg said:


> https://www.bbc.co.uk/events/ebfmbp
> I liked this one very much.


This one is also on my list to listen to or even watch later. Listening later is no problem via BBC iPlayer. Watching later via iPlayer needs me to go through some extra work here in Playa. But, as I expect to be in London in the next week or so, I may wait until then.

I am now looking at which Proms to go to. This is the annual trip to the Proms.


----------



## Judith

So disappointed with the Rachmaninov 3rd piano concerto. Alexander Gavrylyluk is unbearable and can't watch the sweat pouring off him. Interpretation doesn't do anything for me either. Hope the symphony will be better!


----------



## distantprommer

Now on to the second of today's Proms.

Prom 38: 
*Rachmaninov - All-Night Vigil (Vespers)
*
Latvian Radio Choir - Sigvards Kļava director

Hailed as 'the greatest musical achievement of the Russian Orthodox Church', Rachmaninov's All-Night Vigil (Vespers) is also one of the loveliest works of any faith - a profoundly moving statement of belief and the last major work the composer completed before he left Russia.
Sung unaccompanied, the Vigil is a choral tour de force, pushing the singers to the limits of both range and dynamics. The effect is strikingly dramatic, encompassing the ecstatic choral celebration of the Resurrection Hymn 'Today salvation has come' and the infinite tenderness of the 'Ave Maria'.
The Latvian Radio Choir returns following its performance of Orthodox chant in tonight's earlier Prom.


----------



## Guest

distantprommer said:


> Mahler's final symphony grapples with darkness and doubt in music of rare anguish and intensity. It is presented tonight in the *performing version *by Deryck Cooke, which allows us to hear the work complete, in all its knotty, generous invention.


What other version is there if not the performing one? (Aside from the unfinished version!)


----------



## distantprommer

There are two Proms today. First was the Chamber Music Prom from Cadogan Hall. I was unable to post this here as access to TC was not working.

Coming up now:

Prom 39: Debussy, Ravel and Mark-Anthony Turnage

*Claude Debussy- Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune
Maurice Ravel- Piano Concerto in G major
Mark-Anthony Turnage- Hibiki*

Inon Barnatan, piano
Sally Matthews, soprano
Mihoko Fujimura, mezzo-soprano

Finchley Childrens Music Group
New London Children's Choir

BBC Symphony Orchestra - Kazushi Ono

Sunlight and sensuality dominate Debussy's ravishing Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune. The cooler shades of jazz shoot through Ravel's blistering Piano Concerto in G major, while Mark-Anthony Turnage's Hibiki ('beautiful sound') introduces a more meditative mood.


----------



## distantprommer

There are two Proms today. First was the Chamber Music Prom from Cadogan Hall. I was unable to post this here as access to TC was not working.

Coming up now:

Prom 39: Debussy, Ravel and Mark-Anthony Turnage

*Claude Debussy- Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune
Maurice Ravel- Piano Concerto in G major
Mark-Anthony Turnage- Hibiki*

Inon Barnatan, piano
Sally Matthews, soprano
Mihoko Fujimura, mezzo-soprano

Finchley Childrens Music Group
New London Children's Choir

BBC Symphony Orchestra - Kazushi Ono

Sunlight and sensuality dominate Debussy's ravishing Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune. The cooler shades of jazz shoot through Ravel's blistering Piano Concerto in G major, while Mark-Anthony Turnage's Hibiki ('beautiful sound') introduces a more meditative mood.


----------



## distantprommer

It seems that TC is still having problems.


----------



## DavidA

Judith said:


> So disappointed with the Rachmaninov 3rd piano concerto. Alexander Gavrylyluk is unbearable and can't watch the sweat pouring off him. Interpretation doesn't do anything for me either. Hope the symphony will be better!


Post deleted. .


----------



## DavidA

Judith said:


> So disappointed with the Rachmaninov 3rd piano concerto. Alexander Gavrylyluk is unbearable and can't watch the sweat pouring off him. Interpretation doesn't do anything for me either. Hope the symphony will be better!


Agreed! The whole thing was stop go. I could have taken his leisurely tempo for the first movement if he had not stopped to linger over detail. Whole thing lacked shape. Not as Rach intended. He played it pretty fast.


----------



## DavidA

Brilliant performance of Oaklahoma from John Wilson - really great


----------



## David Phillips

DavidA said:


> Brilliant performance of Oaklahoma from John Wilson - really great


Absolutely top notch. Fascinating to hear music usually omitted from stage/soundtrack recordings.


----------



## distantprommer

Hopefully TC is working better today.

Two Proms again today.

Now, Prom 40: Brahms, Berg, Larcher and Schumann

*Johannes Brahms- Tragic Overture
Alban Berg- Violin Concerto
Thomas Larcher- Nocturne - Insomnia(UK premiere)
Robert Schumann- Symphony No 3 in E flat major 'Rhenish'*

Christian Tetzlaff, violin

Scottish Chamber Orchestra - Robin Ticciati

Brahms's Tragic Overture is not so much tragic as a 'serious' follow-up to his more frivolous Academic Festival Overture.
Dedicated 'To the memory of an angel', Berg's luminous Violin Concerto is an intensely moving personal testament to the death of a young woman, quoting Bach's funeral chorale 'Es ist genug'.
Thomas Larcher's nocturnal wanderings receive their UK premiere before a joyous journey down the Rhine in Schumann's Third Symphony, which climaxes in a musical homage to Cologne Cathedral.


----------



## distantprommer

The second of today's Proms.

Prom 41: Philip Glass and Ravi Shankar

In the mid-1960s a rising star of Western classical music met the ‘Godfather’ of the Indian classical tradition. The result was a collision of musical worlds and – some 25 years later – a studio album that combined Glass’s American Minimalism with Shankar’s sitar and the traditions of Hindustani classical music.
A hypnotic flow of sound, blending cello, saxophone and other Western instruments with the glittering pulse of the sitar, Passages is presented here in its first complete live performance. The Britten Sinfonia and Karen Kamensek are joined by Shankar’s daughter, sitar virtuoso Anoushka Shankar.

Philip Glass | Ravi Shankar - Passages (first complete live performance)

Anoushka Shankar, sitar
Ravichandra Kulur, bansuri
Gaurav Mazumdar, sitar

Britten Sinfonia - Karen Kamensek


----------



## Barbebleu

MacLeod said:


> What other version is there if not the performing one? (Aside from the unfinished version!)


I believe there are at least four Cooke performing versions and three other performing versions by Remo Mazzeti, Clinton Carpenter and Joe Wheeler.


----------



## Pugg

distantprommer said:


> It seems that TC is still having problems.


They are solved now, well almost everything.


----------



## distantprommer

Only one Prom today. It gives us some time to go shopping.

Prom 42: Les Siècles and François-Xavier Roth

An all-French programme inspired by the East, from the fragrant Indian gardens of Delibes's Lakmé and the eroticism of Samson and Delilah, to Corfu with the adventures of Lalo's Namouna.
Oriental demons surface in Les Djinns, complementing the vibrantly coloured music of Java and the Middle East that suffuses Saint-Saëns's 'Egyptian' Piano Concerto.

*Camille Saint‐Saëns- La princesse jaune - overture
Léo Delibes- Lakmé - ballet music
Camille Saint‐Saëns- Piano Concerto No 5 in F major, 'Egyptian'
César Franck- Les Djinns
Édouard Lalo
- -Namouna - Suite No. 1
- -Namouna - Suite No. 2
Camille Saint‐Saëns- Samson and Delilah - Bacchanal*

Cédric Tiberghien, piano

Les Siècles - François‐Xavier Roth


----------



## Art Rock

MacLeod said:


> What other version is there if not the performing one? (Aside from the unfinished version!)


A handful of others...................


----------



## elgar's ghost

As Distant Prommer is an avid follower of the proms I'd be interested to hear what he considers to be this season's highlights so far (and from anyone else, of course).


----------



## distantprommer

Prom 43: Saint-Saëns - 'Organ' Symphony

Tonight's celebration of the sun-scorched landscapes of Spain opens with Falla's flamenco ballet El amor brujo, rich in Andalusian folk melodies and featuring the famous 'Ritual Fire Dance'.
Joshua Bell is the soloist in Lalo's Symphonie espagnole, whose title conceals a virtuosic violin concerto steeped in the sounds of Spain, while Cameron Carpenter takes to the organ console in Saint-Saëns's mighty 'Organ' Symphony. 'With it I have given all I could,' observed the composer. 'What I did I could not achieve again.'

*Manuel de Falla- El amor brujo
Édouard Lalo- Symphonie espagnole, Op 21
Camille Saint‐Saëns- Symphony No 3 in C minor, 'Organ'*

Stéphanie d'Oustrac, mezzo-soprano
Joshua Bell, violin
Cameron Carpenter, organ

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra - Charles Dutoit


----------



## distantprommer

elgars ghost said:


> As Distant Prommer is an avid follower of the proms I'd be interested to hear what he considers to be this season's highlights so far (and from anyone else, of course).


A Highlight was Prom 42 yesterday. Les Siècles, with François‐Xavier Roth, is an outstanding ensemble. Whatever they do, they do very well. There were other highlights, starting with the two Staatskapelle Berlin and Daniel Barenboim concerts as well as the Chamber Orchestra of Europe with Bernard Haitink, all within the first few days (Proms 2,3 & 4). The Monteverdi Vespers of 1610 stands out (Prom 22).

The season is not over yet. I expect to go to a number of the Proms late August and Early September. I already have tickets for the Royal Concertgebouw's dates, (Proms 64 & 66).


----------



## distantprommer

The second of today's Proms.

Prom 44: Bang on a Can All-Stars

Bang on a Can represents all that is most gleefully non-conformist and boundary-breaking in new music. Celebrating its 30th birthday this year, this pioneering American artistic collective and its three composer-directors, Michael Gordon, David Lang and Julia Wolfe, bring their signature energy to this Late Night Prom, together with their six-piece amplified ensemble.
The All-Stars perform classic works by Wolfe, Lang and Louis Andriessen alongside an 80th-birthday tribute to Philip Glass and a world premiere by Michael Gordon, performed by the Proms Youth Ensemble. Expect propulsive rhythms and plenty of big grooves.

*Michael Gordon- Big Space (BBC commission: world premiere)
David Lang- Sunray (London premiere)
Julia Wolfe- Big Beautiful Dark and Scary (London premiere)
Philip Glass- Glassworks - Closing
Louis Andriessen- Workers Union*

BBC Proms Youth Ensemble
Bang on a Can All-Stars - Rumon Gamba


----------



## distantprommer

Prom 45 today:

*Gustav Mahler- Symphony No 2 in C minor 'Resurrection'*

Elizabeth Watts, soprano
Elisabeth Kulman, mezzo-soprano

The Bach Choir
BBC Symphony Chorus
BBC Symphony Orchestra - Sakari Oramo

In this season's second Mahler symphony, the composer wrestles with the essential questions of humanity in a work that took over six years to complete. Faith, mortality and the hope of resurrection are the subject of this epic musical exploration, which culminates in a glowing, transcendent choral finale.
The BBC Symphony Orchestra and its Chief Conductor Sakari Oramo are joined by soloists Elizabeth Watts and Elisabeth Kulman as well as the combined forces of the BBC Symphony Chorus and The Bach Choir for a work whose scale and scope come into their own in the Royal Albert Hall.


----------



## DavidA

Just watching the performance of the Eroica. A pygmie orchestra in the Albert Hall doesn't work


----------



## distantprommer

Prom 46: Schoenberg - Gurre-lieder

Gurr-lieder is a tale of a love that even death cannot vanquish, of rage against the heavens, and ultimately of consolation in a closing musical sunrise of unparalleled beauty. What started out as a modest song-cycle grew into one of the most opulent musical giants of the 20th century - a cantata of Wagnerian ambition and proportions.

*Arnold Schoenberg- Gurre-lieder*

Eva-Maria Westbroek, Tove
Simon O'Neill, Waldemar
Karen Cargill, Wood-Dove
Peter Hoare, Klaus the Fool
Christopher Purves, Peasant
Thomas Quasthoff, Speaker

CBSO Chorus
Orfeó Català
London Symphony Chorus
London Symphony Orchestra - Sir Simon Rattle


----------



## distantprommer

Proms 47, 48 and 49 today...

Coming up now: Prom 47: Bach's 'Little Organ Book' past and present

Organists William Whitehead and Robert Quinney launch our Reformation Day with a recital featuring the great Lutheran chorale preludes of Bach's Orgelbüchlein at its heart, alongside three brand-new chorale preludes by British composers, Bach's 'St Anne' Fugue, Mendelssohn's Organ Sonata No. 3 and other Bach-related works by Schumann and Samuel Wesley.

*Johann Bach- Prelude in E flat (from ClavierübungIII) BWV 552
Robert Schumann- Fugue no. 4 on B-A-C-H
Cheryl Frances-Hoad- Chorale Prelude 'Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott' (BBC commission: world premiere)
Johann Bach- Ich ruf zu dir BWV 639
Jonathan Dove- Chorale Prelude 'Christ unser Herr zum Jordan kam' (BBC commission: world premiere)
Johann Bach- Christus der uns selig macht, BWV 620
Daniel Saleeb- Chorale Prelude 'Erhalt uns, Herr, bei deinem Wort' (world premiere)
- -Toccata on 'Erhalt uns, Herr, bei deinem Wort'
Felix Mendelssohn- Organ Sonata in A major, Op. 65 No. 3
Samuel Sebastian Wesley-Prelude to the Grand Organ Fugue by Johann Sebastian Bach *

Robert Quinney, organ
William Whitehead, organ


----------



## distantprommer

Now up,

Prom 48: A Patchwork Passion

A journey through five centuries of Western classical music in an afternoon with the BBC Singers and Swedish-French choral director Sofi Jeannin. Together they tell the familiar Passion story as you’ve never heard it before, moving from the earliest-known responsorial setting by Johann Walter (1496–1570) through Passion music by Schütz, Bach, Handel, Mendelssohn and Stainer, right up to contemporary settings by Sofia Gubaidulina and Sir James MacMillan.

Thomas Elwin, tenor
Christopher Bowen, tenor
David Shipley, bass

BBC Singers

City of London Sinfonia - Sofi Jeannin


----------



## distantprommer

Just finished listening to this, Prom 48.

This was one of this season's highlights. An extraordinary concept, extraordinarily well done. 
Bravo!


----------



## distantprommer

...and so on to the third of today's Proms...

Prom 49: Bach's St John Passion

The climax of the Proms Reformation Day is a complete performance of Bach's St John Passion. 'More daring, forceful and poetic' than the St Matthew Passion, according to Schumann, this is a work of almost operatic vividness that brings both a humanity and a painful immediacy to the Passion narrative.
Bach specialist John Butt and his Dunedin Consort make their Proms debut in a performance that offers the audience the chance to join in the chorale-singing, reflecting how the work might originally have been heard in a church setting.

*Johann Sebastian Bach- St John Passion*

Nicholas Mulroy, Evangelist
Matthew Brook, Jesus
Sophie Bevan, soprano
Tim Mead, counter-tenor
Andrew Tortise, tenor
Konstantin Wolff, bass

Dunedin Consort - John Butt, harpsichord/director


----------



## distantprommer

The first of two Proms today.

Proms at ... Cadogan Hall, PCM 6

With triumphant performances for the Royal Opera and Glyndebourne behind her, rising German soprano Christiane Karg now makes her Proms debut. She is joined by pianist Malcolm Martineau for a musical voyage in song.
They visit Greece in the heady love songs of Ravel's 'Greek popular songs', the exotic East in Koechlin's Shéhérazade settings and Spain in Guridi's darkly beautiful Castilian songs, before heading closer to home with a jaunty stroll in Hyde Park courtesy of Poulenc.

*Henri Duparc- L'invitation au voyage(5 mins)
Jesús Guridi= Seis canciones castellanas(17 mins)
Maurice Ravel- Cinq melodies populaires grecques(5 mins)
Reynaldo Hahn- 
- -Études latines - Lydé
- -Études latines - Vile potabis
- -Études latines - Tyndaris(6 mins)
Charles Koechlin- Shéhérazade- 
- -'Chanson d'Engaddi'
- -'La chanson d'Ishak de Moussoul'
- -'Le voyage'(7 mins)
Francis Poulenc-
- - Banalités - Voyage à Paris
- -Deux mélodies de Guillaume Apollinaire
- -Banalités - Hôtel*

Christiane Karg, soprano
Malcolm Martineau, piano


----------



## distantprommer

The second of today's Proms coming up.

Prom 50: Beethoven, Stravinsky and Gerald Barry

The CBSO and Mirga Gražinyte-Tyla explore the theme of political and artistic freedom. Beethoven's Leonore overture No. 3, written for his rescue opera Fidelio, celebrates the triumph of truth over tyranny in music of radiant beauty, while his Fifth Symphony rewrites the rules for the Classical symphony.
In his new work, maverick composer Gerald Barry sets a text from Fidelio's Prisoners' Chorus - including the lines 'Speak softly! We are watched with eyes and ears', suggesting a resonance with today's concerns over public surveillance by government bodies. And Leila Josefowicz amps up the drama in the fierce brilliance of Stravinsky's neo-Classical concerto.

*Ludwig van Beethoven- Overture 'Leonore' No. 3
Igor Stravinsky- Violin Concerto in D major
Gerald Barry- Canada(BBC commission: world premiere)
Ludwig van Beethoven-Symphony No 5 in C minor *

Leila Josefowicz, violin
Allan Clayton, tenor

City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra - Mirga Gražinytė-Tyla


----------



## distantprommer

Prom 51: Sibelius, Saint-Saens and Elgar-Payne

This year's cycle of Elgar symphonies concludes with the unfinished Third Symphony. Elaborated and completed by composer Anthony Payne from the sketches Elgar left at his death, the music heard here is as much Payne as it is Elgar, a symphony of chivalric swagger and surging power that Payne himself has described as 'different in its sheer breadth of emotion from any of Elgar's other symphonic works'.
The swagger continues in the insouciant virtuosity of Saint-Saëns's Second Piano Concerto, performed here by soloist Javier Perianes, and the concert opens with the patriotic musical miniatures of Sibelius's Scènes historiques, marking the centenary of Finnish independence.

*Jean Sibelius- Scènes historiques - Suite No. 1
Camille Saint‐Saëns- Piano Concerto No 2 in G minor
Edward Elgar|Anthony Payne- Symphony No 3*

Javier Perianes, piano

BBC Symphony Orchestra - Sakari Oramo


----------



## DavidA

Just finished listening to St John Passion which we recorded. Really good choir although I was not to keen on some of the soloists. But what an amazing work it is!


----------



## distantprommer

An unusual Prom today;

Prom 52: Beyond the Score®: Dvořák's New World Symphony

Have you ever wondered about the story behind Dvořák's haunting Symphony No. 9, with its yearning Largo and its ebullient, dancing Scherzo? Originally devised by Gerard McBurney and the Chicago Symphony Orchestra, this newly remounted Beyond the Score® performance combines actors, projections and live musical examples to explore the history of this enduringly popular orchestral classic.
In the second half, Sir Mark Elder and the Hallé give a complete performance of the symphony. A fascinating, dramatic insight into one of the great works of the symphonic repertoire.
Beyond the Score® is a production of the Chicago Symphony Orchestra

*Antonín Dvořák- Symphony No 9 in E minor, 'From the New World'*

Hallé Orchestra - Sir Mark Elder

Gerard McBurney, creative director
Mike Tutaj, projection design

Toby Jones, actor
Henry Goodman, actor
Rodney Earl Clarke, bass-baritone
Tamzin Griffin, actor
Robert Pickavance, actor
Jonathan Scott, piano


----------



## distantprommer

The Jazz night at the Proms.

*Prom 53: Beneath the Underdog: Charles Mingus Revisited*

A giant of jazz, Charles Mingus (1922-79) combined the classic style of Duke Ellington and Jelly Roll Morton with the radical spirit of black music of the 1950s, 1960s and 1970s, and has influenced artists from Joni Mitchell and Elvis Costello to Debbie Harry.
Following sell-out Quincy Jones and Jamie Cullum Proms last year, Jules Buckley returns - with his Metropole Orkest - to celebrate the life and music of this legendary composer, bandleader and bass-player. The Prom features Mingus favourites including 'Better Git It in Your Soul', 'Moanin'' and 'Goodbye Pork Pie Hat', performed by a starry line-up of artists.

Shabaka Hutchings, saxophones
Leo Pellegrino, baritone saxophone
Christian Scott, trumpet
Kandace Springs, singer

Metropole Orkest - Jules Buckley


----------



## distantprommer

Two Proms today.

Now: Prom 54: La Scala Philharmonic and Riccardo Chailly

Riccardo Chailly returns to the Proms, this time as Music Director of the Filarmonica della Scala (La Scala Philharmonic, Milan), which makes its Proms debut. They bring with them a little piece of Italy in two of Respighi's Rome inspired tone-poems. Richly vivid in orchestral colour, these works delight in the kind of huge sonorities that come into their own in the Royal Albert Hall.
The concert opens with one of the great violin concertos - Brahms's joyous, virtuosic musical homage to his friend and mentor, the virtuoso violinist Joseph Joachim.

*Johannes Brahms- Violin Concerto in D major
Ottorino Respighi-*
------*Fountains of Rome*
------*Pines of Rome*

Leonidas Kavakos, violin

Filarmonica della Scala - Riccardo Chailly


----------



## distantprommer

The second prom today coming up.

Prom 55: Classical Music of India and Pakistan

The Proms marks the 70th anniversary of partition and independence on the Indian subcontinent with a concert curated by Darbar Trust producers of Darbar Festival representing the classical music of India and Pakistan.
Explore the region's diverse musical culture in performances celebrating three very different traditions. India's great maestro, Pandit Budhaditya Mukherjee performs ragas on the iconic sitar from the Hindustani music of North India, while South India's Carnatic music is more strongly melodic, coloured by the distinctive timbres of the Carnatic violin and veena.
The Sufi music of Pakistan provides an ecstatic climax to this Late Night Prom, weaving rich, mesmeric tapestries of sound.

Performers

Budhaditya Mukherjee, sitar
Soumen Nandy, tabla
Kumaresh Rajagopalan, Carnatic violin
Jayanthi Kumaresh, Saraswati veena
Anantha R Krishnan, mridangam

Fareed Ayaz, Abu Muhammad Qawwal & Brothers


----------



## distantprommer

Two Proms today:

Now, Proms at ... Bold Tendencies Multi-Storey Car Park, Peckham

Following the success last year of their Proms debut on their home turf in Peckham, Christopher Stark and The Multi-Story Orchestra return for a programme that picks up two of the threads running through this year's Proms, and continues our showcase for talented young musicians.
The classical symphony gets an appropriately urban, contemporary makeover in the pulsing rhythms and metallic glitter of John Adams's Harmonielehre, while Kate Whitley's I am I say, written for local schoolchildren to perform, is inspired by nature but also firmly rooted in the sounds and communities of the city.
The concert opens with Bach's 'Wachet auf' (Sleepers, Awake) in Granville Bantock's unexpectedly rich orchestration.

*Johann Sebastian Bach- Chorale Prelude 'Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme', BWV 645 (orch. Granville Bantock)
Kate Whitley- I am I say
John Adams- Harmonielehre*

Ruby Hughes, soprano
Michael Sumuel, bass-baritone

The Multi-Story Youth Choir
The Multi-Story Orchestra - Christopher Stark


----------



## distantprommer

The second of today's Proms.

Prom 56: The Bohemian Reformation

Tonight's all-Czech programme opens with a Hussite war song, whose melody reappears in Dvorák's Hussite Overture (depicting the struggles of Czech Reformation pioneer Jan Hus), Smetana's symphonic poems from Má vlast and Martinů's elegiac Field Mass, composed as a prayer for his homeland after the German invasion in 1939.

*Unknown- Hussite Chorale 'Ktož jsú Boži bojovníci' (You Who Are Warriors of God)
Bedrich Smetana
---------Má vlast - Tábor
---------Má vlast - Blaník
Bohuslav Martinu- Field Mass
Antonín Dvořák- Hussite Overture
Leos Janáček- The Excursions of Mr Brouček - Song of the Hussites
Josef Suk- Prague*

Svatopluk Sem, baritone

BBC Singers (men's voices)
BBC Symphony Orchestra - Jakub Hrůša


----------



## distantprommer

The first of today's Proms.

Prom 57: Swing No End

From stomps and shuffles to boogie-woogie and blues, from bebop to Latin, this Sunday matinee Prom presents a slice of musical action from the 1930s and 1940s. Two roaring big bands battle against each other, joined by special guests and led by Guy Barker and Winston Rollins.
Singer and broadcaster Clare Teal is our guide on a journey that celebrates the triumphs of big band greats, including Duke Ellington, Count Basie, Benny Goodman, Tommy Dorsey, Jimmie Lunceford, Boyd Raeburn, Machito, Stan Kenton and Woody Herman.
Tribute is also paid to a highly respected but unassuming giant of the big band world - pianist, arranger and composer Mary Lou Williams.

Clare Teal, singer/presenter
Hiromi, piano
Mads Mathias, vocalist
Accent Quartet
vocal group
Pee Wee Ellis, tenor saxophone
Georgina Jackson, vocalist
Rob Green, vocalist
Cherise Adams-Burnett, vocalist
Ben Cipolla, vocalist
Guy Barker, bandleader
Guy Barker Big Band

Winston Rollins Big Band
Winston Rollins, bandleader


----------



## distantprommer

Prom 58: Cincinnati Symphony Orchestra and Louis Langrée

The Cincinnati Symphony Orchestra makes its Proms debut with Music Director Louis Langrée, bringing works by two celebrated American composers. Bernstein's symphonic suite drawn from his soundtrack to On the Waterfront is a cinematic journey through the docks and slums of post-war New Jersey, telling the story of one man's heroicfight against corruption and intimidation.
In a year in which America has inaugurated a new president, Copland's Lincoln Portrait offers a musical homage to another. Lincoln's greatest speeches are set against a stirring orchestral tone-poem: America in music.
The climax of the concert is another passionate statement of musical nationalism: Tchaikovsky's Symphony No. 5.

*Leonard Bernstein- On the Waterfront - symphonic suite
Aaron Copland- Lincoln Portrait
Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky- Symphony No 5 in E mino*r

Charles Dance- narrator

Cincinnati Symphony Orchestra - Louis Langrée


----------



## distantprommer

Proms at ... Cadogan Hall, PCM 7

*Frédéric Chopin- *
- Waltz in A flat major, Op. 69 No. 1
- Impromptu in A flat major, Op. 29
- Waltz in C sharp minor, Op. 64 No. 2
- Fantasy in F minor/A flat major, Op. 49
- Mazurka in A flat major, Op. 50 No. 2
- Mazurka in F minor, Op. 68 No. 4
- Mazurka in B flat major. KK IIa/3
- Mazurka in G sharp minor, Op. 33 No. 1
- Mazurka in C major, Op. 56 No. 2
- Scherzo in E major, Op. 54

Pavel Kolesnikov, piano

Still in his twenties, award-winning pianist and former BBC Radio 3 New Generation Artist Pavel Kolesnikov has been praised for the sensitivity and maturity of his playing.
Fresh from a critically acclaimed recording of Chopin's Mazurkas, he performs an all-Chopin recital at Cadogan Hall, including the brooding Fantasy, Op. 49, the mercurial Scherzo in E major and the ever popular Waltz in A flat major, Op. 69 No 1, alongside a selection of Mazurkas - one of the forms in which Chopin most deeply expressed his feelings for his Polish homeland.


----------



## distantprommer

Prom 59: Mozart - La clemenza di Tito

Mezzo-soprano Alice Coote leads an all-star cast as the vengeful Vitellia under Glyndebourne's Music Director Robin Ticciati.

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart- La clemenza di Tito, K 621*

Alice Coote, Vitellia
Joélle Harvey, Servilia
Anna Stéphany, Sextus
Michèle Losier, Annius
Clive Bayley, Publius

Glyndebourne Festival Opera
Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment - Robin Ticciati

The collision of love and ambition in Mozart's morally conflicted final opera, and the compassion of a wronged emperor, make for a scenario as relevant today as in the ancient Rome where it is set. Blending ravishing arias with intricate human psychology, La clemenza di Tito ranks among the finest of Mozart's mature works.


----------



## distantprommer

I am in London now.
_Prom 61: Renée Fleming sings Strauss_

Star American soprano Renée Fleming returns to join Sakari Oramo and the Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra for the shimmering 'transformation' music that closes Richard Strauss's opera Daphne, and Samuel Barber's Knoxville: Summer of 1915, a nostalgic portrait of the America of a simpler age.
The RSPO also brings music by its Swedish compatriot Andrea Tarrodi - Liguria, a vivid musical 'walking tour' through Italian fishing villages as well as Nielsen's Second Symphony, 'The Four Temperaments', whose four movements offer different character portraits, from a choleric opening Allegro to a melancholic slow movement.

*Andrea Tarrodi- Liguria (UK premiere)
Samuel Barber- Knoxville: Summer of 1915, Op 24
Richard Strauss- Daphne - Transformation Scene, 'Ich komme - ich komme'
Carl Nielsen- Symphony No 2 'The Four Temperaments'*

Renée Fleming, soprano

Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra - Sakari Oramo


----------



## distantprommer

The late night Prom coming up...

Prom 62: Chineke!

Hailed by critics as 'fresh' and 'brilliant', the UK's first majority BME orchestra Chineke! makes its Proms debut in a programme including works by Pulitzer Prize-winning George Walker and young British composer Hannah Kendall, whose The Spark Catchers takes inspiration from the urgent energy of Lemn Sissay's poem of the same name.
Cellist Sheku Kanneh-Mason, winner of the 2016 BBC Young Musician competition, soprano Jeanine De Bique and conductor Kevin John Edusei all make their Proms debut here.

*Hannah Kendall- The Spark Catchers (BBC commission: world premiere)
Antonín Dvořák- Rondo in G minor, Op 94
David Popper- Hungarian Rhapsody, Op. 68 (orch M. Schlegel)
George Walker- Lyric for Strings
George Frideric Handel- Julius Caesar - 'Da tempeste il legno infranto'
Joseph Boulogne, Chevalier de Saint‐Georges- Au penchant qui nous entrâine (orch Mauricio Rodriguez )
George Frideric Handel- Messiah - 'Rejoice greatly'
Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov- Capriccio espagnol, Op 34*

Sheku Kanneh-Mason, cello
Jeanine De Bique, soprano

Chineke! - Kevin John Edusei


----------



## distantprommer

About to start:

Prom 63: Taneyev, Rachmaninov and Tchaikovsky

Continuing his season-long Tchaikovsky Project, which included performances earlier this summer with the BBC Symphony Orchestra, Semyon Bychkov conducts an all-Russian programme that climaxes with the composer's vividly programmatic symphony Manfred. Translating the struggles of Byron's hero (who celebrates his 200th anniversary this year) into music proved a challenging task for the composer but the result is a glorious musical epic, full of drama and colour.
Kirill Gerstein is the soloist for Rachmaninov's youthful Piano Concerto No. 1, concluding our cycle of the composer's piano concertos with a work whose stormy beauty is a natural companion for Taneyev's brooding Oresteia overture.

*Sergei Ivanovich Taneyev- Overture 'The Oresteia'
Sergei Rachmaninov- Piano Concerto No 1 in F sharp minor
Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky- Manfred*

Kirill Gerstein, piano

BBC Symphony Orchestra - Semyon Bychkov


----------



## DavidA

Listened to the Prom last night. Simply awful piece by John Adams. Why do they play this tuneless tripe?

After that A return to sanity with the Dvorak violin concerto played by Anne Sophie-Mutter. And Bach as encore.


----------



## KenOC

DavidA said:


> Listened to the Prom last night. Simply awful piece by John Adams. Why do they play this tuneless tripe?


Which John Adams? What was the piece?


----------



## Guest

DavidA said:


> Listened to the Prom last night. Simply awful piece by John Adams. Why do they play this tuneless tripe?


Because some people like it and don't regard it as tuneless tripe? Having now listened to it, it was plainly not tuneless.

Whilst I consider myself a conservative listener, I do tire of hearing the same things at the Proms and look forward to hearing newer, less played pieces.


----------



## KenOC

Poor John Adams sows endless confusion. There are two of him, both American "postmodern" composers. I can't think of a comparable situation in musical history. Even the Bachs had different given names, for the most part. Maybe the Strausses, who can certainly cause the brow to furrow?


----------



## Guest

KenOC said:


> Poor John Adams sows endless confusion. There are two of him, both American "postmodern" composers. I can't think of a comparable situation in musical history. Even the Bachs had different given names, for the most part.


It was _Lollapalooza._


----------



## KenOC

Lollapalooza is a great work! Not for the overly-serious of course. One of my favorites. It's a lollapalooza!


----------



## DavidA

KenOC said:


> Lollapalooza is a great work! Not for the overly-serious of course. One of my favorites. It's a lollapalooza!


The applause after was good. If this is a great work then oh dear!


----------



## distantprommer

_Posted by Prommer, aka Distant Prommer._

We have been going to some of the Proms at the Royal Albert Hall since shortly after arriving in London. It has been a good long weekend. Just one more live concert to go.

So far we have attended the two Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra concerts with Daniele Gatti, the new chief conductor:

Prom 64
*Wolfgang Rihm- In-Schrift
Anton Bruckner- Symphony No 9 in D minor*

Prom 66
*Joseph Haydn- Symphony No. 82 in C major, 'The Bear'
Gustav Mahler- Symphony No 4 in G major*

Chen Reiss, soprano

The RCO sound is still fully intact. I do not want to be chauvinistic, but in my opinion they remain the worlds top orchestra. The wonderful velvety sound of the strings is just incredible. However, Daniele Gatti may not be my top choice conductor. He just doesn't excite me enough like Mariss Janssons did before him. Maybe with time.

The second of the two concerts came off much better than the first. The opening of the Haydn proved without any doubt the wonderful smoothness of the strings. As my wife commented, it left us breathless. The RCO is second to none in performing Mahler. Of course, it is in their DNA. Chen Reiss was a nice revelation in the last movement.

Most enjoyable and the definite highlight of this Prom season.

The other concerts:

Prom 67: Freiburg Baroque Orchestra with Pablo Heras-Casado
An all Mendelssohn program.
*Overture 'The Hebrides' ('Fingal's Cave')
Violin Concerto in E minor
Symphony No 5 in D major 'Reformation'*

Isabelle Faust, violin

This was a disappointment. Maybe after the RCO concerts, everything would seem like a let down. plodding would be the word for it. Yet, Mendelssohn is always welcome. Isabelle Faust was the one bright spot.

Prom 68: Mariinsky Orchestra with Valery Gergiev.
*Sergei Prokofiev- Cantata for the Twentieth Anniversary of the October Revolution, Op 74
Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky- Piano Concerto No. 3 in E flat major
Dmitri Shostakovich- Symphony No 5 in D minor*

Denis Matsuev, piano

A very enjoyable concert with an orchestra that pleasantly surprised us in core Russian repertoire. Gergiev is indeed a unique conductor.

Prom 69: The Pittsburg Symphony with Manfred Honeck
*John Adams- Lollapalooza
Antonín Dvořák- Violin Concerto in A minor
Gustav Mahler- Symphony No 1 in D major*

Anne‐Sophie Mutter, violin

Great musicianship but lacking some much needed emotion. The encores came off the best. IMHO, Anne-Sophie Mutter is not what she used to be. However, FYI we did enjoy Lollapalooza.

One more concert to go, tomorrow:
Prom 71: The LPO marks the centenary of the Russian Revolution
*Igor Stravinsky- Funeral Song
____________- Song of the Volga Boatmen
Sergei Prokofiev- Violin Concerto No. 1 in D major
Benjamin Britten- Russian Funeral
Dmitri Shostakovich- Symphony No 11 in G minor 'The Year 1905'*

Alina Ibragimova, violin
London Philharmonic Orchestra - Vladimir Jurowski

My second favourite DSCH symphony to help round off our going to the Proms. Back to Radio 3 Promming for the rest of the week/season.


----------



## DavidA

Last night's Prom - tremendous performance of Bartok 2 by Jeremy Denk. Followed by encore of Mozart's facile sonata!


----------



## distantprommer

Back to listening to the Proms via BBC Radio 3.
Two Proms this night.

Now on:
Prom 72: Vienna Philharmonic - Mahler's Sixth Symphony

The Sixth Symphony is a Viennese work, and who better to champion it than the Vienna Philharmonic, conducted here - in the first of its two appearances this season - by regular collaborator Daniel Harding.

*Gustav Mahler- Symphony No 6 in A minor*

Vienna Philharmonic - Daniel Harding


----------



## distantprommer

Later tonight;

Prom 73: Sir András Schiff performs Bach's The Well-Tempered Clavier

The two volumes of Bach's The Well-Temperd Clavier together represent one of Western music's greatest achievements. Once described as the 'Old Testament' of the keyboard repertoire, these two sequences of 24 Preludes and Fugues - one in every key - represent a wealth of musical invention, ingenuity and delight. A supreme technical challenge for any performer, they also offer an astonishing experience for every listener.
Eminent Bach specialist Sir András Schiff, whose discography includes Bach's complete keyboard repertoire, here performs Book I - embarking upon a cycle that he will conclude next year with Book 2.

*Johann Sebastian Bach - The Well-Tempered Clavier - Book 1*

András Schiff, piano


----------



## Pugg

Almost last night Saturday, can't wait.


----------



## distantprommer

Last night makes me sad. It means waiting ten months to the next first night.
In the meantime I suffer withdrawal symptoms.

As it is, we will not be able to see the last night live on BBC TV as we will be travelling on the night ferry from Harwich, UK to The Netherlands.


----------



## Pugg

distantprommer said:


> Last night makes me sad. It means waiting ten months to the next first night.
> In the meantime I suffer withdrawal symptoms.
> 
> As it is, we will not be able to see the last night live on BBC TV as we will be travelling on the night ferry from Harwich, UK to The Netherlands.


That is what I called bad luck.


----------



## distantprommer

Pugg said:


> That is what I called bad luck.


Well, I should be able to see it through the iPlayer next week. This is the first time I have missed it as performed live. Bah! 
Travel schedules had precedence and could not be modified.


----------



## distantprommer

Prom 74: Vienna Philharmonic - Brahms, Mozart and Beethoven

Michael Tilson Thomas and pianist Emanuel Ax join the Vienna Philharmonic for the orchestra's second concert this season - a programme filled with song and dance.

*Johannes Brahms- Variations on the St Anthony Chorale
Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart- Piano Concerto No 14 in E flat major, K449
Ludwig van Beethoven- Symphony No 7 in A major*

Emanuel Ax, piano
Vienna Philharmonic - Michael Tilson Thomas

Wagner famously described Beethoven's Symphony No. 7 as 'the apotheosis of the dance', and it's hard to hear the breathless Scherzo or exuberant finale without becoming swept up in the work's restless energy.
That energy also invigorates Brahms's Variations, taking a theme once thought to be by Haydn and transforming it by turns into a graceful sicilienne and a swaying, syncopated dance.
For Mozart it is song that offers the inspiration for his dramatic Piano Concerto No. 14, with its arching melodies and almost operatic musical dialogues between soloist and orchestra.


----------



## distantprommer

distantprommer said:


> Well, I should be able to see it through the iPlayer next week. This is the first time I have missed it as performed live. Bah!
> Travel schedules had precedence and could not be modified.


As it happens, I was able to watch the last part of the second half of Proms Last Night on board the ferry to Hoek van Holland. So, maybe I am partially forgiven for missing the Last Night.


----------



## Dan Ante

BUMP

 I recorded a few concerts from the 2017 proms and last night I listened to Elgars 3rd as elaborated by Anthony Payne I haven't bothered too much with this in the past but thoroughly enjoyed this performance conducted by Sakari Oramo it of course was not the Elgar sound and I do wonder what the man himself would have said if he could have heard this tinkered symphony, it was delivered with faultless tempi and was so powerful, I hope it was recorded for release.


----------

